# RIP little Coco you was such a lovely rattie



## cladcat6 (Feb 3, 2008)

This post is dedicated to my lovely beautiful little Coco,she passed away last nite,so sad I m.She was clever,affectionate and such little fighter,she was 2,9 months old,she survived major illnesses and vet wanted to put her down twice and she fighted through living extra 4 months.Well done Coco will never forget how good friend you was.,Will never forget how beautiful you were.I also dedicate this post to Lily her beautiful sister which passed away in May in this year.She had such a clever eyes and loved her adventures. They were both so sweet.RIP Coco and Lily will live you always.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## cladcat6 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

Goodbye Coco, you were such a fighter. Rest in peace.


----------



## cladcat6 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

So sorry! I have a little dumbo girl we call coco. I'm so sorry for both of your losses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cladcat6 (Feb 3, 2008)

Ohh how sweet is that,I hope your Coco is as affectionate as mine was,she loved stroking on the side of her face and scratching on the side. I feel so sad but she was really old and I was lucky that she lived that long,thank you for your kind words.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad news indeed.


----------

